# Would like feedback on this costume please :D



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 26, 2011)

I made this Pennywise costume over the course of about 5-6 months. I spent hours looking at photos and other costumes people had made. I made this for a friend of mine and he's totally psyched to get it. I just have to do some minor touch ups to but for right now i was just trying to get some general feedback as to how this looks. Personally I have seen some pretty terrible Pennywise costumes out there and i wanted to really make an authentic and quality costume. Please feel free to let me know what you think of this.


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

You put some work into that. Looks great.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Excellent! It looks super close to the original and has great quality.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks authentic. 
If you came by my house wearing this with full clown make-up, I'd introduce you to my shotgun  Haha, just kidding.....kinda.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Niiiiice! Looks great, WD!


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rahnefan said:


> You put some work into that. Looks great.


 Thanks  It was extremely time consuming XD


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 26, 2011)

skeletonowl said:


> Excellent! It looks super close to the original and has great quality.


 Thank you very much. I'm so happy to hear that. I had to stare at way too many Tim curry photos....more than i'd like to say XD


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 26, 2011)

sickNtwisted said:


> Looks authentic.
> If you came by my house wearing this with full clown make-up, I'd introduce you to my shotgun  Haha, just kidding.....kinda.


 LOL! Thankfully I won't be wearing it. Friend of mine will be wearing at a local haunted house. He's pretty psyched


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 26, 2011)

MorbidMariah said:


> Niiiiice! Looks great, WD!


Thank you


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Looks good. Bring in the clowns.


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 26, 2011)

Darkmaster said:


> Looks good. Bring in the clowns.


 Thanks lol


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Coulrophobia thy name is http://hauntforum.com/member.php?u=7021.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

A Nightmare: polysatin fabric stripes sewn onto polysatin fabric with satin ribbon on top.

How many times did you swear & rip seams!!?? OMG...It's gorgeous! Sooooooo much work and it shows. It's perfect.


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 26, 2011)

Haha yea it was a nightmare. Amazingly I never ripped any of the arm seams (well provided one spot since i was trying to serge it after i had finished the costume). I honestly swore more at getting the cuffs right since he has blue cuffs but all the fabric is gathered there. That was really rough lol. Thank you very much for the compliment  I really do appreciate it hehe.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

now that i actually know who pennywize the character is, i have to say that i'm very impressed!


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 26, 2011)

haha thanks  I recalled some of this from my childhood so when i got asked to do this i had to look it up too. XD


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I like the costume. The detail is great and it does look like the original. What I don't like is it looks too new like you just took it off the shelf. You need to age it a bit and make it look worn and slightly tattered especially if it is going to be in a haunted house.

My costume was a clown for quite a while and adding a little dirt, grime, and red paint made it just a little creepier. I even took one of the fuzzy balls on the front and had it hanging down like it was half torn off. A few of the pockets on my costume were also torn through.

Now this is just me. Please by no means ruin your costume by aging it if that is not the look you are going for. Just my two cents.



















My costume was a bit different than yours. I was on powerrisers aka jumping stilts and stood about 7'6" and could put my head about 11 feet in the air with the jump. Different costume, different look, but just my take on creepy clowns.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

There's a product called streaks and tips at Sally's beauty supply that you can use to do a temporary distressing to costumes with. I'd test it on some swatches and then wash them before I committed that to the final costume though. You can spray the seams and the armpits, some stains elsewhere, in case you want to.


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 26, 2011)

Spiderclimber said:


> I like the costume. The detail is great and it does look like the original. What I don't like is it looks too new like you just took it off the shelf. You need to age it a bit and make it look worn and slightly tattered especially if it is going to be in a haunted house.
> 
> My costume was a clown for quite a while and adding a little dirt, grime, and red paint made it just a little creepier. I even took one of the fuzzy balls on the front and had it hanging down like it was half torn off. A few of the pockets on my costume were also torn through.
> 
> ...


Thanks ! If it were going to be a creepier we would have distressed it more but the person I made it for wanted it to look like the film's does. He's just going to be outside scaring the hell out of people waiting in line anyways so i'm SURE it'll get dirty on it's own. Plus the floors in this haunted house are dirt as well so if he is walking around inside it'll get icky too  But tyvm for the advice  Yours looks freakin sweet btw haha. That looks like that wouldve been a fun costume to wear !


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 26, 2011)

Bascombe said:


> There's a product called streaks and tips at Sally's beauty supply that you can use to do a temporary distressing to costumes with. I'd test it on some swatches and then wash them before I committed that to the final costume though. You can spray the seams and the armpits, some stains elsewhere, in case you want to.


Interesting thanks for that. I actually couldve probably used that on my last costume I made which was a Silent hill 2 nurse. I ended up using teabags and acrylic paints. For his costume though he wanted just straight up how it looked in the film and he's completely happy  I'll have to check that stuff out for other costumes i make since I might be making costumes for that haunted house this year. Not sure though yet ^^


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

The costume was fun to wear but heavy and hot at the same time. Plus I was tired as heck when I was done for the night. 

Glad you have a vision for the costume you made. It does look very much like the movie. Hopefully your friend gets it dirty the way he likes and all goes well.


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 26, 2011)

Spiderclimber said:


> The costume was fun to wear but heavy and hot at the same time. Plus I was tired as heck when I was done for the night.
> 
> Glad you have a vision for the costume you made. It does look very much like the movie. Hopefully your friend gets it dirty the way he likes and all goes well.


 Oh I bet lol. I had the same thing with my Silent hill nurse outfit when i wore it to an anime convention. I was so wiped after wearing that 12+ hours lol. I'm sure my friend will get it pretty dirty lol  Thanks ^^


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Impressive, great work!


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 26, 2011)

kprimm said:


> Impressive, great work!


 Thank you ^_^


----------



## Jester7902 (Mar 22, 2011)

good job


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jester7902 said:


> good job


 Thanks !


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You do really nice work! Do you have a album where we can see some more? "More! More!" We're never happy with just one. lol


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 26, 2011)

scareme said:


> You do really nice work! Do you have a album where we can see some more? "More! More!" We're never happy with just one. lol


http://wingeddeath243.deviantart.com/
Thanks and feel free to look on the above link.Tis the only other place where i post alot of my photos. I also did a Silent Hill 2 nurse (if any of you are familiar with what that is) for halloween and an anime convention. Won 1st place in the advanced category at the anime convention (feb 26 2011), 1st place at the anime convention's fall ball (which took place oct 23 2010) and 2nd place at a bar around halloween. Was really proud ^^


----------

